# feeding linseed



## **Vanner** (19 March 2011)

Hi all.

After a recent thread i am looking at putting my boy on linseed and brewers yeast.  He doesn't need condition i am doing it to help his skin and coat.

What sort of amounts should i be feeding of the linseed? Will we still see benefits on smaller amounts?

Also we have gained a new addition who needs serious condition and although i know doctor green will work its magic i know linseed will also help.  how much should a section a have?


----------



## friesian80 (19 March 2011)

I feed linseed oil, 30mls twice a day, does wonders for him and his coat is very shiny, he used to get terribly flakey skin and being black it looked horrendous, but the oil sorted out all those problems and he has been on it for 3 years.


----------



## Oberon (19 March 2011)

Brewers yeast http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BREWERS-YEAST...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item4157478e8f

Micro Linseed http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LINSEED-MICRO...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item3f07e41b21

You'll find info on the links.

I have an elderly arab who has been having 300g for over a year now!

But it is appropriate for him to have this much

I am a huge fan of micronised linseed and brewers yeast.

Cheap to buy, but full of good stuff.


----------



## Mike007 (19 March 2011)

Linseed seed can be fed raw , ground, ( Home liquidizer, provided you use the stuff fresh). Up to about 250gm per day introduced gradualy.Better than oil and easier than cooking .


----------



## friesian80 (20 March 2011)

Mike007 said:



			Linseed seed can be fed raw , ground, ( Home liquidizer, provided you use the stuff fresh). Up to about 250gm per day introduced gradualy.Better than oil and easier than cooking .
		
Click to expand...

This is how I first started feeding linseed for the first couple of months I put it into a coffee grinder but I found it very expensive so moved onto oil instead which seems to have kept the coat in just as good a condition and is a hell of a lot cheaper.

There is also a debate on whether feeding raw is safe, I personally believe it is but on many occasions I was told I was poisioning my horse.  The oil just seems to me to be a safer and cheaper option and it is very beneficial to my horse.


----------



## Oberon (20 March 2011)

I have heard that oil is less bio available, which is why I prefer to feed micronised.


----------



## friesian80 (20 March 2011)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=334330

Here is a previous thread.

As I said I found raw and micronised linseed far more expensive.

My bottle of the oil costs me about £20 and lasts me around 4 weeks


----------



## Mike007 (20 March 2011)

friesian80 said:



http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=334330

Here is a previous thread.

As I said I found raw and micronised linseed far more expensive.

My bottle of the oil costs me about £20 and lasts me around 4 weeks
		
Click to expand...

Since the oil is extracted from the seed ,that merely tells us that you were paying over the odds for the seed.


----------



## criso (20 March 2011)

I get the Charnwood micronised stuff  - £23.80 for a big sack which lasts me about 4 months feeding about a mugful a day.  
Very convenient way to feed esp as I am on livery and want to keep things fairly straightforward.


----------



## Rose Folly (21 March 2011)

I buy linseed in bulk. Cook a pint plastic cream container (no expenses spared on state of the art equipment in our house) worth of linseed in 2 litres of water overnight in Aga every 2-3 nights. Mix that into the bucket of soaked unmolassed sugar beet, and the horses then get a cream container as above of the blended mix twice a day. They do have lovely coats. I stopped feeding it during the awful weather at Christmas as I couldn't get out to buy more, and my horse got mud fever for the first time ever. Connected??


----------



## friesian80 (21 March 2011)

criso said:



			I get the Charnwood micronised stuff  - £23.80 for a big sack which lasts me about 4 months feeding about a mugful a day.  
Very convenient way to feed esp as I am on livery and want to keep things fairly straightforward.
		
Click to expand...

Where do you get that from Criso, is it off the net?  I cant get it locally as im on an island.


----------



## criso (21 March 2011)

Most feed shops deal with Charnwood. So it's not difficult to get them to order it in.
However if not you can get it direct from Charnwood from their website.
There is postage which pushes up the price and in your case almost certainly extra postage if they even deliver there so that would push the price up so you would need to check it is cost effective in your case.


----------



## friesian80 (21 March 2011)

criso said:



			Most feed shops deal with Charnwood. So it's not difficult to get them to order it in.
However if not you can get it direct from Charnwood from their website.
There is postage which pushes up the price and in your case almost certainly extra postage if they even deliver there so that would push the price up so you would need to check it is cost effective in your case.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Ill have a lookat their website, thats the problem with island living extra freight on pretty much everything


----------



## Oberon (21 March 2011)

Mel and Ross Barker are from Orkney (although we drag them down to Blackpool to trim our horses every other month, as we can't replace them)

They sell on eBay, and I'm sure they will get deliveries from Charnwood, if you wish to co-ordinate.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Progressive-Earth?_trksid=p4340.l2563

I have used Charnwood lots of times - they're ace.

http://www.charnwood-milling.co.uk/store/erol.html#727X0


----------



## MissMistletoe (21 March 2011)

I agree, Charnwood are brilliant!

I only buy their smaller bags of linseed, as mine only have a little in their feed (50g)

I have converted my cat onto their Moggy Munch and the garden birds are now treated with the very good value, but excellant High Flyer bird seed.

So happy animals all around


----------



## friesian80 (21 March 2011)

Oberon said:



			Mel and Ross Barker are from Orkney (although we drag them down to Blackpool to trim our horses every other month, as we can't replace them)

They sell on eBay, and I'm sure they will get deliveries from Charnwood, if you wish to co-ordinate.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Progressive-Earth?_trksid=p4340.l2563

I have used Charnwood lots of times - they're ace.

http://www.charnwood-milling.co.uk/store/erol.html#727X0

Click to expand...

My horse is currently in Orkney on full livery being brought on, ill be heading down there end of next month.  So are they barefoot trimmers?  Ill defo contact them in regards to the linseed, thank you!


----------

